# Mickey Mouse Swordtails?!?



## foxxfire (Jul 17, 2007)

I bought a Pineapple swordtail quite some time ago that appears to have a ran together mickey mouse by his back end. I didn't think to much of it because it was kind of blurry. But then he mated with my red velvet sword female and she had 19 babies as a result. They are now almost 9 weeks old and quite a few of them have very distinct, definite mickey mouse patterns towards their back end that look exactly like the mickey mouse's on mickey mouse platies. I'm not sure how common this is for swords to have as I have never seen or heard or been able to find anything about swords with mickey mouse patterns just platies having them. I am wondering how common this is?? If anyone has ever seen it before or heard of it happening? If it happens quite a bit and I just have not heard of it or if its somewhat rare. I am aware that swords and platies are in the same genus and do have the ability to breed. But like I said I have never known of swords or crosses with mickey mouses. Wondering how common it is for them to have offspring when swords and platies interbreed also. I have pictures of them too if anyone would like to see them. Any advice or comments would be appreciated..thanks.


----------



## TayTay (Jul 17, 2007)

It's probably just a coincidence. I wouldn't think too much of it. As long as your fish are healthy and doing well, then there isn't anything to worry about.


----------

